# معلومات غريبة وجديدة



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

العسل الطبيعي هو الطعام الوحيد الذي لا يفسد ولا يتعفن مهما طال به الزمن لأن به مادة مضادة للتعفن












التفاح وليس « الكافيين » هو المنبه الأقوى، لمساعدة الإنسان على الاستيقاظ في الصباح 








أثبت العلماء أن الكاكاو « الشوكولاته » لا تساعد على زيادة الوزن كما يعتقد البعض 








حبات اللؤلؤ تذوب في الخل








أن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت « الأم »








« الأشخاص الأذكياء » لديهم نسبة مرتفعة من الزنك والنحاس في شعورهم








أن مخ الأشخاص طوال القامة « أثقل وزناً » من مخ الأشخاص قصار القامة 








# يستطيع الرجل قراءة الحروف الصغيرة أكثر من المرأة لكن المرأة سمعها أقوى

# أن معدل ذكاء المرأة أعلى من الرجال بالنسبة لتعلم اللغات

# أن ذاكرة المرأة أقوى من ذاكرة الرجل 

# أن مخ الذكور أكبر من مخ الإناث

# قلب المرأة ينبض على نحو أسرع من قلب الرجل








السعرات الحرارية التي تحرق أثناء نوم الإنسان تفوق تلك التي يحرقها أثناء مشاهدته للتلفاز








حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن








إذا عطست بقوة، يمكن أن تكسر ضلعا، و إذا حاولت أن تكتم عطسة، فانه يمكن أن تفجر وعاءاً دمويا في رأسك أو رقبتك و تموت، أما إذا عطست و عيناك مفتوحتان، فإنهما سينفجران













أصغر عظمة في جسم الإنسان تعرف باسم «عظمة الركاب » وتوجد في داخل الأذن








يبدأ جسم الإنسان في الانكماش « بدلاً من النمو » عند بلوغ سن الأربعين








أصبع السبابة هو الأكثر حساسية بين أصابع يد الإنسان
​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*



(( قبل اكتشاف التخدير الكلي بالعقاقير كان الجراحون يضطرون إلى ضرب المريض بآلة صلبة على مؤخرة رأسه كي يفقد الوعي إلى أن ينتهوا من إجراء العملية الجراحية ))



(( يفرز الفم نحو لتر من اللعاب يومياً ))




 
 *






أن القدماء كانوا يعتقدون أن هنالك عصباً صغيراً يصل بين الإصبع المسماة بالبنصر في اليد اليسرى وبين القلب ، وهذا العصب مسئول عن الحالة الشعورية ، لذلك كان وما زال خاتم الزواج يوضع في هذه الإصبع للسبب المذكور
​*



 




 

*الولاعة عرفت قبل أن يعرف عود الثقاب




**






« ألكسندر غراهام بيل » * *مخترع التليفون لم يتصل هاتفيا مطلقا بزوجته أو أمه وذلك لأنهما كانتا مصابتين بالصمم








أن القائد العسكري والإمبراطور الفرنسي « نابليون بونابرت » كان يصاب بالذعر عندما يواجه " قطة "








أن قائد حزب العمال الوطني الإشتراكي وزعيم ألمانيا النازية « هتلر » كان يخاف من الأماكن المغلقة **" Claustrophobia " 









ضوء الشمس يستغرق وصوله للأرض في « 8 دقائق »** فقط


**






يقول « علماء الفلك »** أن عدد النجوم المتناثرة في أرجاء الكون يزيد على عدد حبيبات الرمل الموجودة في كوكب الأرض


(( الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا.. إذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما ))*







 

*الخطوط الجوية الأمريكية وفرت مبلغ أربعين ألف دولار في عام 1987م عندما ألغت « زيتونة واحدة »* * من كل صحن سلطة يقدم لركاب الدرجة الأولى








إن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار يجعل الإنسان السباحة دون خشية الغرق








أن الحوت الأزرق هو أثقل و أكبر وأضخم مخلوق في العالم
حيث يبلغ حجم قلب الحوت الأزرق البالغ يبلغ حجم سيارة , أما لسانه فيبلغ طوله حوالي خمسة أمتار*​ 

*
​* 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

*معلموات حلوة كتير 
واجمل حاجة ان الشيكولاتة مش بتزود الوزن !!!!!!!!!!
معقول 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Ferrari (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*


معلومات جديدة خالص يا كليمو

متشكر على المعلومات الهايلة دى

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## badir_koko (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

*معلومات جديدة فعلا
شكرا أستاذ كليم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك.​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

معلومات جميله اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

معلومات حلوة جدا واغلبها جديد عليا

ميرسي خالص يا كليم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

*معلومات جامد وجديده بجد
ميرسى يا كليموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*


----------



## علي مزيكا (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

شكراااااا على المعلومات المفيدة والرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

*معلومات جميله وجديده

شكرا استاذ كليم

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

rgaa luswa

مرورك نور اختي

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

فراري

شكرااااا لحضورك الكريم

ربنا يباركك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

ميرسى كتيرر كليموو معلومات جميلة جدا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## المجدلية (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

معلومات جديدة ومفيدة شكرا ليك يا كليمو ديما متميز .... سلام المسيح


----------



## SALVATION (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

_



أن القدماء كانوا يعتقدون أن هنالك عصباً صغيراً يصل بين الإصبع المسماة بالبنصر في اليد اليسرى وبين القلب ، وهذا العصب مسئول عن الحالة الشعورية ، لذلك كان وما زال خاتم الزواج يوضع في هذه الإصبع للسبب المذكور​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة اوى دية يا كليمو
مشكور كتييير للمعلومات الجديده يا كليمو
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

badir_koko

شكراااا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

merna lovejesus

اشكرك اختي الكريمة

لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

فراشة مسيحية

اشكرك لمرورك الكريم

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

جزيل الشكر لكي كوكي

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

علي مزيكا

شكراااا لمرورك الكريم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

مرورك نور اخي مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## totaagogo (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

*معلومات حلوة اوى بجد عجبتنى جدا 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

شكرا كليمو
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 يناير 2009)

*معلومات حلوة كتير 
الرب يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> أثبت العلماء أن الكاكاو « الشوكولاته » لا تساعد على زيادة الوزن كما يعتقد البعض
> 
> ​




*ميرسى كليمو معلومات رااااااااائعة
بس ارجو تتاكدلنا من المعلومة دة اكيد هتفرق كتيررررررررررررررر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2009)

happy angel

شكرااااا لمرورك الكريم اختي

ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل اعمالك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2009)

Naglaa_y
اشكرك اختي على ثنائك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2009)

توني تون 

شكراااا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخى الغالى على المعلومات المفيدة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

totaagogo

شكرااااا لمرورك اختي 

نورت 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

وليم تل

مرورك نور اخي

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا +

معلومة الشوكولا اكيدة 

انما ليس الشوكولا المصنع مع الزبدة  وحاجات تانية

الشوكولا الخام يعني

شكرااااا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)

صوفيا مجدى

شكرااااا لمرورك الكريم اختي

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح.


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2009)

*معلومات اول مرة بسمع فيها...
حلووووووة كتير 
مرسي يا كليمو 
ربنا يحميك​*


----------



## nonaa (23 يناير 2009)

المعلومااااااااات والصور والموضوع كله مفيد وجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك كليم​


----------



## sameh7610 (23 يناير 2009)

*معلومات جديدة فعلا كليم

ميرسى مان​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)

red rose88

الحلو ردك ومرورك اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

nonaa

جزيل الشكر لك اختي

وجزيل الشكر لتشجيعك الدائم

رب الكون يحميك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا اخي كليمو على المعلومات المفيدة والجميلة
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

sameh7610

شكراااااااا لمرورك  الكريم اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (24 يناير 2009)

معلومات تحفه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية

اشكرك لردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2009)

نيفين ثروت

شكرااااااا اختي

لردك الجميل

سلام المسيح


----------



## girgis2 (5 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: معلومات غريبة وجديدة.............*

*(( قبل اكتشاف التخدير الكلي بالعقاقير كان الجراحون يضطرون إلى ضرب المريض بآلة صلبة على مؤخرة رأسه كي يفقد الوعي إلى أن ينتهوا من إجراء العملية الجراحية ))​*

الحمد لله انهم أخترعوا البنج

شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه

ومجهودكم الكبير


الرب معاكم


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك كليمو

معلومات هامة جدا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> > العسل الطبيعي هو الطعام الوحيد الذي لا يفسد ولا يتعفن مهما طال به الزمن لأن به مادة مضادة للتعفن
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وهادا الشئ صاير معي كثير عندي حساسية لأي شئ​
ميرسي لهذه المعلومات الغزيرة والقيمة تستحق فعلا" القراءة وهي بحد ذاتها ثقافة مفيدة


----------



## اني بل (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> > العسل الطبيعي هو الطعام الوحيد الذي لا يفسد ولا يتعفن مهما طال به الزمن لأن به مادة مضادة للتعفن
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسي لهذه المعلومات الغزيرة والقيمة تستحق فعلا" القراءة وهي بحد ذاتها ثقافة مفيدة


----------



## knknknkn (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك اخى الحبيب معلومات جميلة ومختصرة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

girgis2

اشكرك لردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وطني (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*معلومات جميله جدا 
وكمان لذيذه ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات كلها جديدة عليا
واستفدت منها كتييير
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تاسوني

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شو ها الرد المميز يا جورجينا

انتِ فصّلتِ كل المواد بالموضوع

مشكورة لهذا التعمق بالموضوع

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2009)

نابليون الى بيخاف من القطة ده موتنى من الضحك هههههههههههه
ثانكس يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

knknknkn

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ايهاب

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## toty sefo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*معلومات خطيره ومفيده ميرسى*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جيلان

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكويس انك ضحكتي على

نابوليون

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

toty sefo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات جميلة اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو 
بكدة بقى حاكل شيكولاتة براحتى على ضمانتك 
لمسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2009)

didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## fight the devil (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا عالمعمومات القيمه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

fight the devil قال:


> شكرا عالمعمومات القيمه
> ربنا يباركك




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

